# Ten Deadly Kenpo Techniques



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Ceicei (Oct 5, 2006)

*Thinking* 
So what is the purpose of putting that out there on the internet?  Was Mr. Trejo's intent to try to cause more interest for people to investigate Kenpo?

Anyway, I wish there was a little bit more commitment from the attacker, as these were the typical dojo static attacks.  Maybe there is a reason he did it that way to allow the viewers to focus more upon the techniques.

- Ceicei


----------



## exile (Oct 5, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> *Thinking*
> So what is the purpose of putting that out there on the internet?  Was Mr. Trejo's intent to try to cause more interest for people to investigate Kenpo?
> 
> Anyway, I wish there was a little bit more commitment from the attacker, as these were the typical dojo static attacks.  Maybe there is a reason he did it that way to allow the viewers to focus more upon the techniques.
> ...



Ceicei---I think you nailed it right there. Even with the almost complete lack of response from the attacker, the defender's moves were so rapid that it was hard (for a non-kenpoist, anyway) to follow what was happening. It the attacker had responded with comparable initiative, it would have been spectacular, but you'd only have been able to see a blur of motion. So not very realistic, but intriguing, and at least, with repeated viewings, you could begin to see what Mr. Trejo was doing.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 6, 2006)

exile said:


> Ceicei---I think you nailed it right there. Even with the almost complete lack of response from the attacker, the defender's moves were so rapid that it was hard (for a non-kenpoist, anyway) to follow what was happening. It the attacker had responded with comparable initiative, it would have been spectacular, but you'd only have been able to see a blur of motion. So not very realistic, but intriguing, and at least, with repeated viewings, you could begin to see what Mr. Trejo was doing.


 
What you guys are looking at is the introduction of a tape that's about 30-40 minutes long where the techniques are broken down. You just saw the quick demo portion not the instructional portion.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 6, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> What you guys are looking at is the introduction of a tape that's about 30-40 minutes long where the techniques are broken down. You just saw the quick demo portion not the instructional portion.



Thank you, James, for the clarification!

- Ceicei


----------



## exile (Oct 6, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> What you guys are looking at is the introduction of a tape that's about 30-40 minutes long where the techniques are broken down. You just saw the quick demo portion not the instructional portion.



Thanks, KPJJ. Is that tape in circulation or somehow available?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 6, 2006)

exile said:


> Thanks, KPJJ. Is that tape in circulation or somehow available?


 
To my knowledge it is no longer in circulation.  It was given to me by my instructor and I in turn gave it to some of my people.  It can be found on the e-mule file sharing network though.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

James,

Thanks for sharing.  Good stuff!


----------



## exile (Oct 6, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> To my knowledge it is no longer in circulation.  It was given to me by my instructor and I in turn gave it to some of my people.  It can be found on the e-mule file sharing network though.



Thanks for the info, KPJJ, and for posting the link.


----------

